# FreeBSD and latest Minecraft Java Edition v1.18 Client?



## MasterOne (May 1, 2022)

Anyone here playing Minecraft on a FreeBSD desktop installation with the latest Minecraft Java Edition v1.18 client?

I have just tried to find out what the current status is on this, but the information is not conclusive:

The port games/minecraft-client is outdated (v1.7.9_6) and unmaintained.
The port games/multimc states, that it works only up to Minecraft v1.12.x.
A discussion on reddit points at a patched lwjgl3-port to run Minecraft 1.16 (and newer) but that was a year ago and the linked Codeberg repo is gone.
I'm asking because I'm interested in the Craft Economy project, but to be able to participate, it requires the latest Minecraft Java Edition client (Minecraft Bedrock Edition, Windows 10 Edition, or the Minecraft Mobile Version are not supported).


----------



## jardows (May 2, 2022)

One of the challenges has been with newer versions requiring a Microsoft login for the game to work. I have no reports of success, and just use Windows when I want to play Minecraft, or play around with games/minetest if I'm on a dedicated FreeBSD machine.  I don't get all the Minecraft goodness that way (minetest is decent, but its shortcomings compared to Minecraft are readily apparent) but it does give me something interesting to play.


----------



## MasterOne (May 2, 2022)

Yeah, already gave up an that idea again, as I just can't justify to give M$ any money.


----------

